# PRO-STAFFER PLEADS GUILTY



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Feather Duster pro staffer, Nick Kalinowski pleads Guilty In Pennington county court today on 3rd degree burglary charges and attempted criminal damage of Property.

With a loss of hunting privileges for 2 years and 50hrs of community service AND 80$ in restitution for damage to the stolen property.

I'm sure there will be people on here that say I'm full of it and no way little nick could ever do this. But, I guess you never judge a book by it's cover...

Rumor has it...
he and a couple friends stole goose decoys, a blind bag, shot gun shells, and a goose call from a residence in Thief River Falls. I understand the other things... but a goose call?

From the Feather Duster website...


> Nick "Littleman" Kalinoski
> 
> Nick is a great ambassador to the sport and we are proud to have him on the FD Crew.


Thats something to be proud of. 
"Ambassador to the sport"... As in hunting?? :huh: I SURE HOPE NOT!


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

I learned along time ago that just because they can call themselves a "pro-staffer", doesnt by any means mean they are all pro's.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Why does "Pro Staffer" status make you anything different than what you otherwise would be if you were just Joe Blow?

That is weird. Why would someone steal someone else's goose call? That's different.

What is a "Pro-Staffer" anyway? Is it someone who has a cult like obsession with a particular call or decoy mfg.? Is it someone who has vast knowledge of the duck, goose, turkey, deer, or whatever? I guess I've never really known what "Pro Staffers" are.

Can anyone enlighten me?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

prostaffer _n_ one who freeloads off the gullibility of others who hope to achieve equal status.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

conibear said:


> Feather Duster pro staffer, Nick Kalinowski pleads Guilty In Pennington county court today on 3rd degree Burgerly charges and attempted criminal damage of Property.
> 
> Rumor has it...
> he and a couple friends stole goose decoys, a blind bag, shot gun shells, and a goose call from a residence in Thief River Falls. I understand the other things... but a goose call?


What is burgerly? 
He who casts the first stone must know how to spell the word "stone".

And either rumor has it, or they plead guilty one or the other.


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

James Mertz:


> One thing that I am extremely excited about though is Nick Kalinoski... The kid is the future of the Red River valley (north) calling contests. Probably the coolest little guy in the world to, and he loves to hunt which is even better.


now that this has gone through... is he still your hero?:bowdown:

And by pleading guilty I guess he confirmed that the rumors are true.

just my :2cents:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

Something that bothers me more than a human being making a stupid, terrible judgemnent of a mistake in life, are those around him who cast stones as if they have no faults. this site is filled with this garbage. ALL of you, although you couldn't tell from your responses, have made mistakes in life. some more severe than others. by comeing on here and judging as if you have never done anything stupid in your life is no better than the actions he has taken. if you truly are a good person all you could do in a situaiton like this is hope the kid will learn a valuable life lesson from all of this. and yes it may be the hard way for him. but sometimes in life lesson are only learned the hard way. I dare any of you to sit back and think of your life, whether it be past or present,go ahead take a minute and reflect on your life............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. now is there someone out there that can write a response telling us all that you have never f$cked up in your life??? i'm not saying cut the kid any slack, I'm not saying what he may have done isn't wrong, but why are we so quick to judge and point out faults in someone els's life when we ourselves have a damn long ways to go.

PS. I don't give a **** if any of you think what i have just typed is "gay" or "sympathetic" I've been in his shoes. I've been judged by many like you who are no better than I, but still feel the need to feed off of others shortcomings. a wise man once said " in order to be old and wise, you must first be young and dumb"


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Well its a shame to see someone with that much skill on a goose call go down the drain but it happens. TO BAD I feel sorry for chris. :eyeroll:


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Triple b.

Great points you have there I have probably more faults than anyone on here. BUT I get sick and tired of people thinking they are perfect. I know what this little **** did AKA Nick Kalinoski. I'm not suger coating it what he did was WRONG to go into someones house and steal stuff and then wreck it and THEN to be cocky about it. : :******: :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

conibear said:


> Triple b.
> 
> Great points you have there I have probably more faults than anyone on here. BUT I get sick and tired of people thinking they are perfect. I know what this little &$#* did AKA Nick Kalinoski. I'm not suger coating it what he did was WRONG to go into someones house and steal stuff and then wreck it and THEN to be cocky about it. : :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:


I agree Conibear. I have absolutely no sympathy for anyone who does crap like this. We all know right from wrong, including poor, poor little nick. Yea, I know, blame the parents, blame Mom, hell just blame someone for crying out load IT WASNT NICKS FAULT!!!

Get a grip triple BS! The kids a criminal because HE WANTS TO BE!! Its the path he chose!

There are many good people out there who will be more then glad to represent a company as a Pro Staffer and do it with class, professionalism, and integrity.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

james.hunter said:


> Well its a shame to see someone with that much skill on a goose call go down the drain but it happens. TO BAD I feel sorry for chris. :eyeroll:


I don't quite understand why you are feeling sorry for Chris. Feel sorry for the individual who started this post. Apparently they have nothing better to do than throw a 14 yr old kid under the bus for something that really is no one elses buisness. I also don't understand how now his skill with a goose call goes down the drain because of this. Whatever I guess there must be some underlying reason for smearing a young kid in an internet chat forum. I must say the line between adults and teenagers in here is pretty fuzzy. Nick screwed up he knows it and he feels real bad and he is paying for it. Conibear is a real big man to toss the kid through the mud. Why is always the same people doing the trashing and the mudslinging...you people need to all grow up.


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Waterfowler22 you got me all choked up with your post so much to where I just about gave a S#$%. Nick feels sorry for what he has done??? Have you talked to him? seems the last time I heard, he was bragging in school that this court thing was nothing, and he will be back hunting in a year instead of two. And don't feel to sorry for me waterfowler22, I know right from wrong. And last but not least I think if he, nick, would have just went up to the individual he had stolen from and made a sincere appoligy instead of lying and denying everything. We would not be here discussing this. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

waterfowler22 said:


> Why is always the same people doing the trashing and the mudslinging...you people need to all grow up.


one should not throw stones if he lives in a glass house.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok so you are that upset that he didn't sincerely apologize to you that you are discussing it on here? I was right you are a real big guy. and yea...he did apologized. Grow up dude.


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr waterfowler22 whom ever you are. You don't know what happened unless you where there at the court house. I bet if this S$%^ would have HAPPENED TO YOU. You would feel the same way as the person who was ripped off. Nick first lied that he didn't do it right to the face of the person he robbed. Then S$%^ hit the fan then his mom and dad MADE HIM call the person he stoled from to Apologize WOW. So watefowler22 maybe it's time for you to grow a pair and grow up. But in your eyes it sounds like it's ok to steal,do damage to someone property, or just plan do the wrong thing in the eyes of the LAW,and if you say your sorry that's ok for the things you have done wrong. TALK ABOUT MESSED UP :beer: :beer:


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I know how you feel...yea you got stole from...my point is that this is not the place to do this. You are going to get your money back and you got all the items back that were stolen you need not sit on the internet and cry about how mad you are. you being mad is understandable but coming on the internet and putting a 14yr old kids life out for everyone else to see is real immature.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Triple B said:


> Something that bothers me more than a human being making a stupid, terrible judgemnent of a mistake in life, are those around him who cast stones as if they have no faults. this site is filled with this garbage. ALL of you, although you couldn't tell from your responses, have made mistakes in life. some more severe than others. by comeing on here and judging as if you have never done anything stupid in your life is no better than the actions he has taken. if you truly are a good person all you could do in a situaiton like this is hope the kid will learn a valuable life lesson from all of this. and yes it may be the hard way for him. but sometimes in life lesson are only learned the hard way. I dare any of you to sit back and think of your life, whether it be past or present,go ahead take a minute and reflect on your life............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. now is there someone out there that can write a response telling us all that you have never f$cked up in your life??? i'm not saying cut the kid any slack, I'm not saying what he may have done isn't wrong, but why are we so quick to judge and point out faults in someone els's life when we ourselves have a damn long ways to go.
> 
> PS. I don't give a &$#* if any of you think what i have just typed is "gay" or "sympathetic" I've been in his shoes. I've been judged by many like you who are no better than I, but still feel the need to feed off of others shortcomings. a wise man once said " in order to be old and wise, you must first be young and dumb"


Honestly Triple B, I've never stolen anything from anyone. If that is a fault of yours, then I can understand your attitude. The old adage: "Birds of a feather," I guess. Stealing goes far beyond doing something stupid.

I've made many mistakes in my life and I've lived up to them. Being judged by others is something that happens and is going to continue to happen, in these and other instances. In this guy's case it may tend to be a bit more biting since he has that "Pro Staff" title.

To wear the moniker of "Pro" anything is equal, in most people's mind, to doing whatever you do cleaner, better, and with the utmost of honesty. This idealism doesn't always hold water, though, and when someone of this status steps over the line, hard scrutiny is cast down upon them. And why not? They are, after all, living a life that many of us aspire too but can only dream about. I think, that in most people's opinion, these guru's of professionalism have the world by the s$$.

So, Triple B, I've taken that minute, that you've suggested, and examined my life. Like all there have been peaks and valleys and rain and clouds. I've worked hard, like most, and find my time for living the outdoor experience to be way to short. I've made some errors along the way, but I've lived up to them and took what I got for punishment or retribution. Oh yea, and I've never aspired or have been ballyhooed by the pro-staff set.

This Nick should think about his indirections and be happy with what he ended up with for punishment. The outcome could have been far worse for him then his hunting suspension and community service. Having a few honest, hard working, hunters on a forum, looking long and hard and then speaking their mind about his crime is something that he deserves.

My thoughts on the matter.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
Dan


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

I didn't get stole from, but I know the whole story. I didn't think it was a big deal when I heard about it, but if you knew of the events that have transpired since the incident, you wouldn't be criticizing me right now...

The Bottom Line is - The kid needs to learn a lesson; THAT HASN'T HAPPENED YET. :evil: :******: :evil:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

So Conibear must have gotten that information from Cory Loeffler because he is the only one who knows about this. Nobody else in court was allowed to talk about it because I am a minor and has not come out in newspapers. I have apologized to Cory personally and Feather Duster for putting them through this. Apparently Cory isn't accepting my apology and has a personal vendetta against me.( I did not take the goose call by the way or damage it in any way, but I am guilty by association and I'll swallow that). I got mixed up in somthing that was way over my head. and mixed with a couple people that I should NEVER have been hanging around for a couple weeks. It's a long story and I cant justify to anyone that my part in what happened wasnt my fault. I will take my medicine and never do anything wrong like that agian in my life. I respect this fourm and apoligize to all on this fourm and any other, and hope you will allow me a mistake before you decide my future in waterfowling and contest calling is over. It isn't and wont be. And for those who think I am looking for sympathy sorrow or pity think again cause I am NOT. Triple B was right, everybody makes mistakes.....some more serious then others...mine being one of the more serious ones. I have learned a lot from this experience and @ 14 yrs old you do stuff without thinking of the consequences. You think you can do anything but you soon find out you can't. I regret it and it was a very, very dumb thing to do and I am extremly ashamed of it. I've learned my lesson and I learned it the hard way. Conibear..... Who are you to say that I was braging in school... one of my friends asked whats going on and I told him. I do not know were the braging is coming from.


----------



## mndano (Mar 17, 2007)

I think we can all learn a little here.

Theft in general is a very personal offense, whether it be a vehicle, cd's, waterfowl stuff, whatever. I know if someone where to steal my dekes I'd be extremely angry, and likely wouldn't forgive the actions.

For a 14 year old kid, Nick has a lot of growing up to do. I think back to when I was 14 and wow, the amount of information I have gained since then seems incredible.

I've made mistakes, plenty of them, but there comes a time when people process things first, and then act, and I hope Nick will take that approach from now on.

As far as "Pro-Staffer" goes, its a joke. I can think of dozens of people I know with the attached "Pro-Staffer" behind their name, and many of these folks aren't first class. Many are simply pawns in a big game.

Learn your lesson Nick, now or in the near future, make amends, and try to make better decisions. BUT, don't think this is something you can brush off, you have to deal with it.


----------



## conibear (Dec 30, 2005)

First off little nick who's cory loffler. Second it's seem that's what you what you where hopeing that since your a MINOR it would'nt be public knowledge. Third what makes you think I was not there maybe I was one of the cops involved or the judges son, Or just sat there to watch the whole thing go down. :beer: :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Jay let it go, it's over. Your one-man crusade to drag Nick through the mud isn't going to do much to change the opinion of those who know him.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Maybe we could make a two-man crusade????


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

My input is that for ANYONE who comments on this from EITHER side, don't hide behind a username. Sign your opinion with your name. It's like those people who send in" letters to the editor" signed anonymous. If you feel strong enough about something, you should be adult enough to represent yourself as who you are.

Another thing to think about in regards to our past mistakes...if you've ever got behind the wheel under any influence you're just as bad (if not worse than this criminal). Just because you didn't get caught, doesn't mean you didn't do anything wrong.

Lastly, Nick deserves to take a little heat because of his position and I'm glad to see that he's trying to take a good approach to the outcome. I've learned a TON since 14 and the most important thing is to keep good company. More times than not, they are a huge influence on one's actions.

Mele Kalikmaka!

Mike Taddy


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

> Another thing to think about in regards to our past mistakes...if you've ever got behind the wheel under any influence you're just as bad (if not worse than this criminal).


Hmmm.....


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Van Wey said:


> > Another thing to think about in regards to our past mistakes...if you've ever got behind the wheel under any influence you're just as bad (if not worse than this criminal).
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....


Ryan,

Before you take that comment personally for your DUI, I said it w/out even thinking about you. Look at my prior posts about drinking and driving on here and AWf and you'll see I'm consistent. This has nothing to do with you...

I always use it as a counter point for all those that jump on others, but fail to see the mistake of drinking and driving...that too is a crime...one that risks lives.

Mike


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I read this post and wonder why it has made it to 25 posts. It is obvious conibear has a personal beef and is using NODAK OUTDOORS as his personal venue to air the beef. I also look up at the top of the page and see an ad for Feather Duster Calls which means they are a sponsor helping pay the bills around here and yes advertising as well. And I see FD calls and Chris Davies being dragged into this because of conibear's beef.

As far as "Pro Staffer" goes. In most cases the Pro means promoter as someone in the know of a certain brand and they PROMOTE it. But because it is used as Pro most take it as Professional.

Triple B I agree with your post. I don't even care to list the things I was doing at 12 - 18 years of age. I learned and yes sometimes the hard way. I think I turned out pretty good! :justanangel:

Anyway I personally think conibear has made his point to trying to personally ruin Nick's name and FD calls. I thought part of the rules of this site was no personal attacks and that is all this thread is -- a GIANT personal attack. :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Leo is right. This one is finished.


----------

